# Mich. hunters stumble across meth labs, waste



## Hamilton Reef (Jan 20, 2000)

Mich. hunters stumble across meth labs, waste

Three Michigan hunters have discovered separate dumps of equipment and chemicals used to make the illegal drug, says State Police Lt. Chet Wilson. Hunters in Arkansas, Indiana and Tennessee have made similar finds.

The encounters can be risky, especially if someone is using the lab when a hunter discovers it. Approaching meth users while wearing "camouflage clothing and carrying a firearm can be a recipe for disaster," warns a hunting handbook published by South Dakota's Department of Game, Fish and Parks.

http://www.freep.com/apps/pbcs.dll/article?AID=/20061211/NEWS99/61211013

ALSO:

Chemical thief critically injured

http://www.mlive.com/news/aanews/index.ssf?/base/news-20/1165851727207960.xml&coll=2

Monday, December 11, 2006 BY ART AISNER News Staff Reporter 
A man caught stealing anhydrous ammonia from a Scio Township business Sunday night was in critical condition from inhaling the chemical, authorities said. 

Washtenaw County Sheriff's deputies responded to a theft in progress at the 800 block of South Parker Road and found a man attempting to steal the chemical from a tank located outside the agricultural supply business, Cmdr. Dave Egeler said. 

The man dropped a hand-held gas can and fled, leading deputies on a short foot chase before he began complaining of breathing difficulty. Deputies said they smelled a strong chemical scent on the man and called for an ambulance, Egeler said.

The man and three deputies were taken to the University of Michigan Medical Centers for treatment of exposure to the chemical. The deputies were released after brief observation, Egeler said. 

Firefighters responded to the scene to asses the threat, but no one else was injured. 

Egeler said the man, who is not identified, left the cap off his gas can after pouring the chemical from the tank, leading to the scare. 

The investigation was turned over the Livingston and Washtenaw Narcotic Enforcement Team (LAWNET) as Anhydrous Ammonia is a key ingredient used in manufacturing methamphetamine, Egeler said. Methamphetamine is a highly-addictive, illegal drug often produced in homemade laboratories.


----------



## eddiejohn4 (Dec 23, 2005)

What a shame that times are such that all common sense has left these people. It is hard to understand what pocesses anyone to make and use such a harmful substance.


----------



## sullyxlh (Oct 28, 2004)

eddiejohn4 said:


> It is hard to understand what pocesses anyone to make and use such a harmful substance.


$$$$$$$$


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

I suppose it is sad that this person is very ill from breathing toxic fumes, which he exposed himself to while he was perpetrating a crime in trying to steal the chemical which made the fumes. Those are part of the risks that person assumed when he chose to try to steal the chemical to make illegal drugs with it.


----------



## Lwapo (Dec 27, 2005)

When someone is hurt during a stunt like that... The ambulance should take the scenic route to the hospital.


----------



## FYRE926 (Dec 31, 2000)

The sad part is 2 LEO's got exposed to a chemical which could damge their breathing for the rest of their lives. Not to mention the Firefighters also. Anhydrous reacts with H2o it will literally burn your mouth, throat & lung tissue and it doesn't take a rocket scientist to know what happens if you get a few good breaths of that. Another sad issue is we as tax payers will now likely end up paying for this yahoo's health bills and if he can't work he'll get disability. Surely makes a 50 cent or even a 2 dollar bullet to the back of perp's the cranium look pretty appealing from this taxpayers viewpoint


----------



## sea nympho (Aug 7, 2006)

FYRE926 said:


> ...Surely makes a 50 cent or even a 2 dollar bullet to the back of perp's the cranium look pretty appealing from this taxpayers viewpoint


don't know if that is supposed to be serious or funny because it doesn't work either way


----------



## glockman55 (Mar 9, 2006)

And I've read on here that some think that it is just plain paranoid to carry a concealed weapon while bow hunting.. We must just be afraid of our own shadows..:yikes:


----------



## pescadero (Mar 31, 2006)

Hamilton Reef said:


> Chemical thief critically injured
> 
> http://www.mlive.com/news/aanews/index.ssf?/base/news-20/1165851727207960.xml&coll=2


I was actually in the UM Hospital Emergency Room (wife broke her arm) when the cops/firemen brought this guy in... anhydrous ammonia exposure...

-- 
lp


----------



## Ranger Ray (Mar 2, 2003)

pescadero said:


> I(wife broke her arm)


Ouch! Hope she is doing good.


----------



## Hamilton Reef (Jan 20, 2000)

State Web site lists former meth labs

A new Web site lists the addresses of Michigan residences and businesses where methamphetamine labs have been found by police and drug units. 

The site, which was made available Jan. 3 by the Michigan Department of Community Health, was outlined in a law that took effect this year and was passed by lawmakers in July.

http://www.mlive.com/news/kzgazette/index.ssf?/base/news-21/1168062865233840.xml&coll=7


----------



## Frantz (Dec 9, 2003)

But..... What is the link to the website? It talks about it, but never provides a URL


----------



## pescadero (Mar 31, 2006)

Ranger Ray said:


> Ouch! Hope she is doing good.


Pretty well actually - just physical therapy and no cast, and they say she's ahead of the curve. It isn't a whole lot of fun being the husband in that situation though... the questioning gets old really fast.

-- 
lp


----------

